# Cydectin & Quest



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

My sister just bought a load of boers who ned to be wormed. I am thinking cydectin is the way to go but we would never use that much before it went bad. I know the quest equine wormer is the same thing just 4 times stronger. How do I go about dosing with Quest on a per cc basis?

Can I give the same dose to a goat as it is marked in tickers on the paste syringe? Or do I need to squirt it out of that syringe and suck it up into a cc labled syringe?

My thinking, (and I know this is probably wrong but I can't seem to wrap my brain around much today lolO is I could use 1/4 the horse dose to give to the goats. so a 600 lb horse dose would worm a 150 pound goat. Is this at all close to right?

Also, can you use cydectin or quest on kids? What about bred does?

Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

IMO you say a LOAD of boers you are much better off purchasing the cydectin and use on everyone Vicki has a list in 101 on when to worm kids but I sure would go with cydectin it doesn't get old and you can share it. Think you will end up spending more money tho in the long run buying quest


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

um somewhere Wizards post went to cyber space hopefully he will post again re quest


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Quest is 4x's stronger than Cydectin. 
So, if the dose for Cydectin is 1cc/25# or 4cc/100, Quest would be 1cc/100#'s or 1/4cc per 25#. 
Label info: 
Cydectin® Pour-On for Cattle ~Contains 5 mg moxidectin/mL 
Quest® Gel moxidectin~Contains 20 mg moxidectin/mL 

CC am ML are the same thing. 

Administer Quest Gel at 1 CC or ML per 100 pounds

Good Luck!

Daniel


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> so a 600 lb horse dose would worm a 150 pound goat. Is this at all close to right?


WRONG!!!

Cydectin does not "go bad" *IF * it's kept indoors and the caps screwed on tightly. I only recommend the Quest to people with 3 or 4 goats to worm. More than that...and the Cydectin is more cost effective.

To administer Quest: take a 3cc syringe, pull the plunger out, take the cap off the Quest, put the tip of the Quest into the 3cc syringe, push the plunger on the Quest to about 1cc in the 3cc syringe. Put the plunger back into the 3cc syringe and gently push the plunger until the full level comes to the goat's weight. 1cc/100#'s.
Now, if you have more than you need...have another 3cc syringe and squirt the "over's" into the syringe until you get to the desired cc's.
Kaye


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

trnubian said:


> Also, can you use cydectin or quest on kids? What about bred does?
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance!


I would totally buy the Cydectin. Just buy the smallest bottle. It doesn't go bad if kept out of the light and weather. I use it past its use by date and it still works fine.
I have very effectively used Cydectin on bred does and kids with no problems. In my experience its a very safe wormer. Its given orally of course.
I have never used Quest. Even when I only had 15 does, I used Cydectin.


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I will go ahead and use cydectin.


----------

